

Augmented Reality To Help Military Mechanics Fix Vehicles (Video) - dantheman
http://singularityhub.com/2010/01/11/augmented-reality-to-help-military-mechanics-fix-vehicles-video/

======
blintson
I'd like to purchase a head-mounted display for coding. Anybody here with
experience using a HMD who could recommend one?

